# EWCVM *update TMI*



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Sorry to ask such a graphic post but need some clarification.
I had my ovarian drilling a while ago, last month I had a 30day cycle.Prior to the drilling I only had 2af a year.  This month I have been having loads of acupuncture with electric current       .
Just been to the loo and had LOADS of ewcvm, I have NEVER had this before.  I am on cd14 today.  Does this mean I have ov already or does it mean I am about to.  We have been bms every other day since day8.  Do I start evry day now (no sperm issues).  I have been doing opk but they dont work for me.

Thanks for any help, an excited strawbs xxx   

*Update* way TMI-sorry!

well last night cd 22 before bms I had loads of a jelly like discharge clear in coulour, this is after my ewcvm on cd14, I have been doing temps but they have done nothing all month, I was convinved I had ov cd14-16, but what can this be??  any answers much appreciated!    
strawbs xxx
We are bms until cd24 just in case! so bms cd8-cd24 for me this month cover all bases!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs thats a really good sign. I think you need to get   asap, I think you would usually OV within next day or so (check with Minxy!).

Good luck, sounds like drilling and acupunture is working  

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought that ewcm was when you are about to ovulate


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree jump on him tonight it sounds promising

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

EWCM usually starts for me 3/4 days before I ov....so BMS tonight and next couple of nights or until EWCM disappears


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You get EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) "around" your most fertile time so usually just before & during ovulation.  EWCM should be thin, clear and stretchy.
If you've got lots of EWCM at moment & you're on cd14 then sounds like you're just about to ovulate so I'd get busy !! 

After ovulation, due to the increase in progesterone levels, your CM will usually become thicker and creamier - this acts as a barrier to any other sperm.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls,
Poor dh.  Off to yoga and then     then     then    

Ha ha heres hoping!
strawb
p.s. seems to have driend up a bit hope I haven't missed the boat!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Enjoy that


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Strawbs,

I always knew when I was ovulating by the EWCM.   TMI - I found that I would go to the loo and wipe and it would be obvious but it would only happen the once that month.  The month it worked for us we had  as soon as I got off the loo (really romantic!)  I am sure that made a big difference for us as previously we had waited a few hours.  DH has low mortaility sperm rates (although they had increased from 3% - 9% when he had given up smoking) so I think timing was even more important to us.  

Everyone is different and I know the egg can last 6-12 hours so make sure you enjoy it. 

GL Vikster


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

bump-see update top of page!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had that usually the day after BMS I thought it was my body getting rid of the excess liquid the  come in as your body doesn't need it but not totally sure.

Sending you loads of   for this month


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I tend to get some 'leakage'    day after a bit of 'howz your father' too....but it sounds like you've got all bases covered this month Strawbs

Good luck!!

sending you lots of    


S
xx


----------

